# Preparedness . . .



## Kevin (Feb 20, 2012)

I consider myself a preparedness kind of guy. Sometimes I piss my wife off practicing it in the worst of conditions. I like to start fires IN the rain. She hates it. Long story. We lost electric power about 3 hours ago. I think a little more. No problem I have generators right. 

Not one damned of them had fuel. Last month when I ran them all dry (you should run about an 1/8 of a tank through them a month) I didn't refill them. We're still running on generator power but I had to siphon from vehicles to get the gas welder hooked up to one of the panels. 

There's no practice that works like real world. You only *think* you're prepared until it hits long term and of course a few hours is nothing. 

Get prepared folks you never know what might come down the pike. 



.


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 20, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Get prepared folks you never know what might come down the pike.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Amen !


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 20, 2012)

I remember years ago when we had a major power outage. The power was out for 3 days. You don't realize how much you rely on electricity until you don't have any. It sure made us realize that we have to be prepared. We don't have a generator, but we do have means to stay warm and cook food if need be. Definitely good advice though Kevin. :i_am_so_happy:


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 20, 2012)

We had an Ice storm in 96 blew out the power for 2 weeks. Peace and quite for 2 weeks. Had hot water, could cook and heat- almost like a vacation.


----------



## CodyS (Feb 20, 2012)

Next time we have a power outage in Sydney I'll let you know, never experienced one at home.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2012)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> Next time we have a power outage in Sydney I'll let you know, never experienced one at home.



Sydney is not known for micro bursts like we had yesterday. One minute the skies were clear the next I had stacks of wood scattered around the log yard. I don't know how long we were without power in the end it wasn't restored until sometime this morning. It had come on briefly then went back out for hours. 

We can survive easily without electricity but it sure is nice to have. How can I look at other people's wood otherwise? :wacko1:


.


----------



## txpaulie (Feb 21, 2012)

I live WAAAAYYYYY down at the end of the line, and in hurricane country...

We lose power early and often...

Last time only 11 days!

I'm ready!

p


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> I live WAAAAYYYYY down at the end of the line, and in hurricane country...
> 
> We lose power early and often...
> 
> ...



Longest here was two weeks . . . . . . but I was living in Mobile Alabama at the time.


----------



## txpaulie (Feb 21, 2012)

Kevin said:


> txpaulie said:
> 
> 
> > I live WAAAAYYYYY down at the end of the line, and in hurricane country...
> ...



Mobile is a wonderful place (for a winter home!):yes:

p


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> Mobile is a wonderful place (for a winter home!):yes:
> 
> p



I loved that area. Lots of fun to be had on the delta. Dauphin Island was always a fun place and of course Pensacola/Ft.Walton/Destin all pretty close drive. And then you have NOLA not that far away when you wanted to party but heck, Mobile was as much a party town as NOLA and you didn't have to deal with the NOLA po-leese. 


.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 22, 2012)

We live right near the end of the line as far as electricity is concerned. Consequently, there are a passel of folks near by with solar and wind powered homes and shops. Nearly every one has a back up generator, though. I'm too poor, old and lazy to contemplate the expense and hassles of solar and wind power. But I'd really like to have one of those large propane or diesel jobbies that kick on as soon as we lose power. We have a 4K Honda that does the job, but won't run the shop or the water pump. 
Dream on, Gene!:sleeping:


----------



## txpaulie (Feb 22, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> We live right near the end of the line as far as electricity is concerned. Consequently, there are a passel of folks near by with solar and wind powered homes and shops. Nearly every one has a back up generator, though. I'm too poor, old and lazy to contemplate the expense and hassles of solar and wind power. But I'd really like to have one of those large propane or diesel jobbies that kick on as soon as we lose power. We have a 4K Honda that does the job, but won't run the shop or the water pump.
> Dream on, Gene!:sleeping:



I hear ya, Gene...
Losing power means losing water, when yer on a well...
I've got a length of line with the 220 plug on the end that I drag from the well pump to the generator...
We're seriously in the market for a propane generator in the next month or two!

p


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> ... but won't run the shop or the water pump.
> Dream on, Gene!:sleeping:



This is why I have a Detroit Diesel 6-71 and a an early 70s Mack inline 6 diesel. But I don't have a genset built yet. Either one is large enough to run everything in my home and shop. Not all at once probably but that never happens even on the grid. The Mack runs, but I need to tear down the DD and replace seals gaskets etc. It's going to be a major undertaking but I need to bump it up the list because things are gonna get 3rd worldish IMO over the next few years. Rolling blackouts and whatnot. I won't expound upon the "whatnot" . . . 


.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 22, 2012)

What brand and size you looking at? 
I've only done a little online research. There aren't any dealers close to me and I don't know anyone close that has one installed. And, frankly, I don't really know what I'm looking at online.



txpaulie said:


> Gene Howe said:
> 
> 
> > We live right near the end of the line as far as electricity is concerned. Consequently, there are a passel of folks near by with solar and wind powered homes and shops. Nearly every one has a back up generator, though. I'm too poor, old and lazy to contemplate the expense and hassles of solar and wind power. But I'd really like to have one of those large propane or diesel jobbies that kick on as soon as we lose power. We have a 4K Honda that does the job, but won't run the shop or the water pump.
> ...


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm with ya. I need light to see to re-load.



Kevin said:


> Gene Howe said:
> 
> 
> > ... but won't run the shop or the water pump.
> ...


----------



## txpaulie (Feb 22, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> What brand and size you looking at?
> I've only done a little online research. There aren't any dealers close to me and I don't know anyone close that has one installed. And, frankly, I don't really know what I'm looking at online.
> 
> 
> ...



Gene...
Prolly get a Generac 20kW, air-cooled...
Runs about $4500...
I figure another coupla hundred to get it hooked up properly...

I'd like a 22kW liquid-cooled, runs better longer, uses less fuel...

Unfortunately, I don't have 6-8k to spend!

p


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks Paul.



txpaulie said:


> Gene Howe said:
> 
> 
> > What brand and size you looking at?
> ...


----------

